# "Brave Man"



## willcfish

A man and his wife were sitting on the porch one evening.
The man said "I love You"
His wife asked "Is that you or the beer talking"
He thought for a minute and replied "That's me talking to the beer." :lol:


----------



## MountainBro

LOL Nice!


----------

